# just to say



## Elf Goddess (Feb 24, 2003)

in 7th grade we have to do a report on the hobbit. do u or did u?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 24, 2003)

I SO BADLY WISH SO!!!!

In my english book... its got an exceprt from The Hobbit, and it was for the Imagine Unit... A question was:

If you could write a paragraph from the perspective of Bilbo's magic ring, how would it go?

Something like that...

Of course i wrote a 3 page report on the Rings of Power and Sauron and Maia and all that stuff.... 


i gotta F

My teacher knows ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about LOTR...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 24, 2003)

I've never encountered Tolkien in a classroom environment, except for in fifth grade, when we had some kind of an author fair, and I did mine on our favorite philologist. I really don't remember any of the details. 

Of course, in my Brit Lit class last semester, we should have used Tolkien's translation of _Sir Gawain and the Green Knight_...


----------



## faila (Feb 24, 2003)

I had to do a booke report on fotr when I was younger, but that was a while ago.

You got an F because you didnt do what as requested, it was about the ring and the perspective, It seemed like you through way to much in thier, I might be wrong, but whatever.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 24, 2003)

i wrote from the rings perspective... i just included a lil too much history for my teach to handle.. haha


----------



## Niniel (Feb 25, 2003)

For our high school exams we had to read five English books, and then our teacher would ask us questions for 30 minutes, about some or all of the books. So I read LOTR, and my teacher didn't ask even ONE question about it!


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 25, 2003)

I had to read The Hobbit in the 9th grade of highschool and do a book report on it. May the stars shine on that blessed English teacher who assigned it and introduced me to Tolkien and his works


----------



## Elf Goddess (Feb 25, 2003)

i'm in 6th now and i've read the hobbit so i'll be ready


----------



## Elf Goddess (Feb 25, 2003)

oh and MorgulKing thats not right of her.u should have an A!


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 25, 2003)

No he really shouldn't young one. (I'm not trying to bash you here Morgulking, I'm just tellin her so she's prepared for high school) Elf Goddess when you reach high school you will see that teachers do not want anything more than what you are assigned, they don't want to go through reading all of that extra stuff that has nothing to do with or is irrelevant to the assignment. If you ever do that, 9 times out of 10 you will recieve a low grade. They don't want you writing anything extra, use an economy of words, keep it short and to the point.


----------



## Elf Goddess (Feb 28, 2003)

Well I've seen one. her name is Mrs. Hatfield. stands for HATEfield


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elf Goddess _
> *in 7th grade we have to do a report on the hobbit. do u or did u? *



You are so lucky! When I was in 7th or 8th grade, we had to read The Red Pony by John Steinbeck. Talk about boring!


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 2, 2003)

*UK*

In the UK, LOTR is sometimes studied as an A-Level text.

A-Level, being the education standard, post-16.


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 2, 2003)

In the Irish equivalent(sp?) of high school books like To Kill A mockingbird and Empire of the Sun are the order of the day: good books, sure, but well outdated at this stage. In my English book last year they actually had the very last paragraph of LOTR as a passage, which i thought was a disgrace. I know if i had been reading the book at the time i would have been royally cheesed off


----------



## Elf Goddess (Mar 2, 2003)

Is the book The Red Pony bad?Because u make it sound bad


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 2, 2003)

It's certainly not the most stimulating literary work ever!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 3, 2003)

I kind of like The Red Pony. I just decided to read it one day last year. I've never had to do anything LOTRish in school. I wish I did. Then perhaps some other people would fall in love with Tolkien! That would be great.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 13, 2003)

the only exposure to LOTR i ever had before the movie was the animated movie 'the hobbit' and i really don't remember anything except thinking that Gollum (who at the time i could not name, but know know almost everything about him ) was really wierd and kinda scary. i wish we could read LOTR at school but then all the airheads would complain about it. ::sighs:: o that i was born american...  o well, ::sings:: 'Oh say can you seeeeeeeeeee, by the dawns early light....."


----------



## Idril (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm in the UK and I it would have been bril to have studied Tolkien in school - we instead did DH Lawrence and Shakespear.

My 9 yr old has started on LotR (he has the 7 volume set - less intimidating and bigger text!) - he's reading it on his own as the school's books are so uninspiring.


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *I'm in the UK and I it would have been bril to have studied Tolkien in school - we instead did DH Lawrence and Shakespear.
> 
> *



Here in Ireland shakespeare is still prescribed as well. I think it is crazy that they make teenagers study these plays, written hundreds of years ago in an arcaic language, as a part of an English course. I fail to see how it helps develop a person's grasp of the English language as these plays are not written in either modern spoken english or even modern written english.

It especially ticks me off when you consider the amount of excellant modern playwrites, who's work is widely ignored due to a nostalgic obsession with the now outdated plays of Shakespeare.


----------



## elf boy (Mar 20, 2003)

It was 10th grade before I had to read the Hobbit for english... I didn't even read it when I was supposed to because I had just finished it the summer before and was reading the LOTR for the first time.


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 20, 2003)

I actually read the hobbit after LOTR. It wasn't until my English teacher came into class with a box full of books 2 years ago that i actually read the Hobbit. I'm pretty grateful for that box of books


----------



## childoferu (Jul 14, 2009)

I wish I read the hobbit in 7th grade


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't like to go shooting my mouth off about stuff I really know nothing about, but I'm going to give everyone the impression I do by doing so now.  The literati were always against Tolkien. He's finally being accepted a little bit, but that means that many teachers and professors are rather naive about the scope, history, and meaning of his work.

Honestly, it seems to me writing a passage from the point of view of the Ring and giving it an evil personality and some kind of history _should_ be as valid as any other way of doing it, unless they said it was specifically supposed to fit into and cover the events of the Hobbit? Not that I'm surprised, I know very well that teachers would hate my excessive verbosity, though it wasn't bad during grade school, since their expectations are so low then (silly imho, kids are smarter than they're given credit for), expecting half literacy and assignments that are curt in tone and so short it's obvious they were barely and grudgingly completed.

But yeah, creativity in general is frowned upon. Even in assignments that are inherently creative, like writing a passage based on a book...


----------

